# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Jim Cramer's career is officially over.

## The One

Jon Stewart just ended it.  Just wait until video is available online.

----------


## rational thinker

Was it that bad?

----------


## The One

The dude literally looks petrified......like he thinks he could be facing jail-time or something.

----------


## Jeremy



----------


## The One

> Was it that bad?


Yes, it's brutal.

----------


## Bruno

sweeeeeet

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

oh, i'm looking forward to this.

----------


## Bruno

watching now

----------


## The One

He's recovering a little as it goes on, but damn, he was eviscerated in the beginning.

----------


## Kotin

Its weird but I kinda respect the guy for going on the daily show knowing this was gonna happen.

----------


## The One

Stewart played the video of Cramer admitting to participating in market shenanigans, then called bull$#@! on him repeatedly when he tried to talk his way out of it.

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

made headlines

http://www.click2houston.com/index.html

----------


## Feelgood

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php...show_article=1

----------


## The One

> Its weird but I kinda respect the guy for going on the daily show knowing this was gonna happen.



Worst mistake he ever made.  He should have just shut the $#@! up when he had the chance.

----------


## Kotin

> Worst mistake he ever made.  He should have just shut the $#@! up when he had the chance.


agree completely.. lol this is brutal.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Its weird but I kinda respect the guy for going on the daily show knowing this was gonna happen.


Not a good idea to go on that show when Stewart's lapdog audience will cheer any and everything he says.  No one can possibly come out looking good debating Stewart on that show.

----------


## The One

> made headlines
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/index.html



This story downplays it big time.  It was much worse than the article conveys.

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

> This story downplays it big time.  It was much worse than the article conveys.


it's an AP article being plastered on news sites everywhere. probably prepared before the show aired.

----------


## RSLudlum

Cramer's voice was telling all.  He looked like he wanted to run off the stage.  Although I like the fact that Stewart stated that you have to work to create wealth, I think most of his viewers will fall into the "workers unite", without questioning exactly how much wealth is destroyed through unproductive gov't labor largess and regulation which promotes this kind of behavior they were discussing;  gov't involvement within the conversation was vitually non-existent.

----------


## mrkurtz

> This story downplays it big time.  It was much worse than the article conveys.


I agree... that was an evisceration.

----------


## sluggo

In the minds of many Daily Show viewers Jim Cramer = free market capitalism.

----------


## Anwar_S

no one has a youtube yet?

----------


## Zera

> In the minds of many Daily Show viewers Jim Cramer = free market capitalism.


I think most people think of him as an obnoxious stock guy.  A deceptive one now, as well.

----------


## The One

> no one has a youtube yet?



I don't think Daily Show episodes can be posted on youtube.  It's usually on thedailyshow.com sometime the next day.

----------


## Arklatex

I thought it was good, but he did a better job on crossfire killing tucker carlson a few years ago.  I applaud Jon Stewart, I'd buy the guy a drink any day.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> ....repeatedly chastising the "Mad Money" host for putting entertainment above journalism.

----------


## pinkmandy

> 


Difference is one is aired on Comedy Central with the host being a known comedien and the other on a 'real' news network, CNBC, with the host being a financial 'guru'.

----------


## The One

> Difference is one is aired on Comedy Central with the host being a known comedien and the other on a 'real' news network, CNBC, with the host being a financial 'guru'.


This.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

Where is the YouTube at?

It must not have happened.

----------


## buck000

> Difference is one is aired on Comedy Central with the host being a known comedien and the other on a 'real' news network, CNBC, with the host being a financial 'guru'.


It's ironic that the comedian has a staff that can research a subject much better than the so-called real journalists.

I agree that Stewart is on the side of handouts to the masses, but in this instance, he actually made a great case for regulation of the system via responsible journalism, rather than depending on government (I'm not sure even he realized what he was saying  ).

He was really angry with Cramer et al.

It was a great interview, I look forward to the full piece on the web site when it's posted.

----------


## mello

The entire interview will be on www.thedailyshow.com.

PS. Brutal is an understatement when referring to that interview. I'm surprised that
Stewart didn't offer him a handgun at the interview so he could blow his friggin' brains
out!

----------


## Smoke the Liberty Tree

Although John Stewart is def. a liberal, i do love to watch his show.  I have to say i did not expect him to make fun of obama the way he has.  This episode with cramer though was EPIC.  Cramer should have just disregarded the comment completely and shut his mouth.  This just shows you how two-faced he is and how quickly he will rush to judgment on certain things.  I never could stand MSNBC.  I will be surprised if they don't let him go after a season or 2 more so they can say it was for something else.  HILARIOUS

kudos to john stewart.

----------


## The One

It's coming on again at 12:30 CST.

----------


## Athan

How long does it take to post a video?

----------


## TER

on now

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

Someone please YT it.

Many of us do not own a TV.

----------


## Smoke the Liberty Tree

> Someone please YT it.
> 
> Many of us do not own a TV.


wait until tomorrow and the FULL interview will be on thedailyshow.com

it will include parts that were edited for commercial time.  The tv aired version usually doesn't make it to youtube.

----------


## amonasro

Holy schnikes.  He really does look like he wants to run offstage.  The skewering really starts when they play clips from that old thestreet.com video... you can tell Cramer's thinking "oh shiiii..."  I've never seen him so nervous.  Wow.

----------


## Wadesc

Wow, yeah im watching this now. John Stewart is not pulling any punches at all. 

He may be a jerk, but I'm glad he did this, and I respect him a bit more now. Cramer is a clown anyways. I don't agree with everything John says, but anything that nails Cramer im down with.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

Maybe now GOOD companies like RBRM can have a chance....

----------


## Smoke the Liberty Tree

I really hope this catches on.  I just wish a more credited news show would have embarrassed him like this. Although im sure cramer only signed on thinking that they would mostly joke around about how the news has made a big deal about it.  This was the best news interview I HAVE EVER WITNESSED.  On par with the Sarah Palin interviews lol.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

this didnt happen. no youtube. you guys are lying.

----------


## RideTheDirt

I think Jim is ruined. Quick! somebody send John the Obama Deception!

----------


## Smoke the Liberty Tree

> this didnt happen. no youtube. you guys are lying.


usually never a youtube of the original broadcast.  The FULL interview including the edited stuff for commericals can be seen at:

thedailyshow.com

*currently they are putting it up, probably won't be on until tomorrow morning.

**def. watch it though.  Hilarious, but akward to watch sort of, interview.  Cramer got nailed, lets put it that way (granted its stewarts show and audience).

----------


## dannno

If you live in the US, it will be on hulu.com tomorrow... along with the last week or so of Daily Shows and Colbert shows.. I hate to give a plug to that site cause it is hosted by Murdoch, but it's a damn good site. Lots of free TV and movies, and the ads are really short. Ridiculously high quality as well, also downloads right away if you have a descent connection so you don't have to wait. I don't know how they do it.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

People could just watch it here, now:

http://gawker.com/5169222/stewart-ca...on-meek-cramer

----------


## Chase

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7PV0cupneM

----------


## raiha

Always trickier in battle to wage it in the home territory of the opponent. 
I can't get a sound out of the link so i'll wait til tonight for the whole show. Cramer's body language looks awfully down trodden and tense though and that's even before he opens his mouth.

----------


## raiha

Thanks Chase. That worked. Poor old Cramer will probably go home and shoot himself. How could he not know Stewart would do what he did?

----------


## schiffstudent

It's up now. HMG, I never seen such a dismantling of a man on tv. Stewart does have a lot of good points but I don't see how he can't criticize the trillions being spent right now by the Obama administration.

----------


## Athan

Oh man, that was an ass kicking not seen since journalism was still around! I say not only is cramer doomed, but cnbc's financial shows. There are a LOT of lying and treasonous sons of bitches that are responsible for the collapse that are going to sacrifice the network to take blame off themselves. Democrats, Republicans, Wall Street, the Fed, Washington, and the list goes on.

The cat has left the bag.

----------


## Trigonx

Daaaaaaaammmmmnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!

----------


## NerveShocker

I thought this was a comedy show.  -.^  Were you all laughing?

----------


## purplechoe

Wow, that was incredible. I have to say, I might not agree with Stewart philosophically, but respect the hell out of him for calling out CNBC this past week as well as Jim Cramer in particular. He was even very respectful to Dr. Paul when he was on his show. He gets a thumbs up from me. Lets make this video go viral...

The best part was when Cramer said that he voted for Obama. Some people will see that it's not only the republicans that are evil and in bed with big business, the Democrats are as well. Thanks for that one Jim! 

http://www.thedailyshow.com/

it's up now

----------


## IPSecure

Full Show: http://www.thedailyshow.com/full-epi...isodeId=220533

----------


## ClayTrainor

wow.......

That's about all i can say to that.

----------


## eOs

in the online version Cramer says he wants cocaine and hookers legalized

----------


## hotbrownsauce

I didn't think the interview was that bad on the side of Cramer as I was led to believe.

----------


## purplechoe

> I didn't think the interview was that bad on the side of Cramer as I was led to believe.


Did we watch the same interview?

----------


## Epic

alright, maybe I'm not on the jon stewart bandwagon like everyone else, but what points does Stewart have against Cramer?

That Cramer sucks at picking stocks? No $#@!. It's an entertainment show - plus everybody lost money in the crash, why pick on cramer?

----------


## purplechoe

> alright, maybe I'm not on the jon stewart bandwagon like everyone else, but what points does Stewart have against Cramer?
> 
> That Cramer sucks at picking stocks? No $#@!. It's an entertainment show - plus everybody lost money in the crash, why pick on cramer?


So do you think that the people on these shows are actually doing their jobs and reporting the news the way it is or just spin crap to fit a certain perception game?

----------


## Epic

Of course cnbc spins everything and generally all the anchors and reporters are pretty dumb imo, but it's this way with all the business networks and all the cable networks - it's the same with political news and other news.

plus, that would be a knock on cnbc, not cramer.

----------


## Johnnybags

The entire industry is incestuous. All they care about is you keeping your money in the system so they can leverage it, take as much as they can in fees promising returns that will never again exist as long as the government is spending like a drunk. All that can happen is inflation makes stock prices go up and then the government calls it a gain and taxes you on it.

----------


## purplechoe

"Stewart, Cramer square off over market meltdown"

http://www.reuters.com/article/media...39741020090313

digg

http://digg.com/television/Jim_Crame...ily_Show_VIDEO

----------


## angelatc

> Jon Stewart just ended it.  Just wait until video is available online.


If his career is so bad the a mere liberal comic can end it, then it wasn't a very strong career.

----------


## Dripping Rain

heres the youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B96vUHKN_I4
and to anyone who defends Cramer
in the words of stewart
F You

----------


## angelatc

> This was the best news interview I HAVE EVER WITNESSED.


That's really kind of pathetic. I wouldn't brag about that.

----------


## sluggo

Watching Comedy Central battle with CNBC is like watching a schizophrenic punch himself in the face

----------


## Dripping Rain

Ill never forget how Cramer interviewed Ron Paul during the primaries and was saying how great Ron Paul is because they are the only ones who understand the economy and the fed

then a couple of weeks later this scam artist alleged there is NO Republican who knows the economy

Jon Stewart maybe a comedian but hes a very intelligent, rational & fair guy
my favorite liberal

----------


## acptulsa

> I thought this was a comedy show.  -.^  Were you all laughing?


Makes me smile--and I haven't even seen it yet.

It _was_ just like taking candy from a baby, wasn't it Cramer?  Ya prick!

----------


## newbitech

> Makes me smile--and I haven't even seen it yet.
> 
> It _was_ just like taking candy from a baby, wasn't it Cramer?  Ya prick!


its up on comedy central now

----------


## buck000

I don't know what Stewart's viewership numbers are, but I do know that 49 y.o. Ron Paulite me and my 26 y.o. more lefty nephew both watch it.

If Stewart and crew could somehow be convinced of the Austrian view about the Fed and whatnot, I honestly believe he could be a force for change.  Right now, I believe Stewart is very much on the side of the Magic Money Tree, but he is no dummy in general.

I'd be willing to beg him to look into the Fed and perils of a planned economy (to wit, what we're going through), if I could find an email addy for him. 

Edit:  Looks like the full interview is at

http://blog.indecisionforever.com/20...how-interview/

along with a way to provide feedback.

----------


## slacker921

I think the days of people mindlessly pumping money into mutual funds via their 401k are over...  most people now see the stock market as a giant ponzi scheme, and stuff like this reinforce that view.

But Cramer's career isn't over.  The people who watch him every day aren't the people who watched this interview.  He'll keep doing what he's been doing because it's what sells.  The odds of CNBC becoming responsible are about the same as CNN delivering news instead of opinion.

----------


## InterestedParticipant

This is simply the Oligarchs removing the brown shirts as a sacrificial offering to the public. The elite have been using this technique for thousands of years... the front-men shills always get-it in the end.  We'll see more of this.

----------


## raystone

Some of you may remember Jon Stewart did much the same thing to the political commentators on Crossfire.  He called them out as politicians' lapdogs.  Very entertaining..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFQFB5YpDZE

----------


## FrankRep

*Jim Cramer gets embarrassed.*
http://www.wimp.com/cramerembarrassed/

----------


## Young Paleocon

Why don't we mass email him to get RP on again?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *Jim Cramer gets embarrassed.*
> http://www.wimp.com/cramerembarrassed/


lolz!!  Why do people listen to advice from people like Cramer?

----------


## puppetmaster

> lolz!!  Why do people listen to advice from people like Cramer?



For the same reason people believe everything they see on TV. It save us from the painful task of thinking and reality.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Ummm..... this was weak. Cramer was laughing at the entire thing. Any of you that actually have seen his whole show and not just the 2min youtubes of him ballisticaly ranting would know that this is just how he is. This did not chaff him one bit.

----------


## Rangeley

The interview was kind of funny, but nothing earth shattering and nothing that would suddenly end his career.

----------


## sratiug

We need to get G. Edward Griffin on the Daily Show.

----------


## ramallamamama

This was too easy. The network heads told Cramer to go out and fall on his sword 'for the team'.

----------


## surf

boooyah

----------


## eOs

> Ummm..... this was weak. Cramer was laughing at the entire thing. Any of you that actually have seen his whole show and not just the 2min youtubes of him ballisticaly ranting would know that this is just how he is. This did not chaff him one bit.



You must have been watching something else.

----------


## buck000

> Why don't we mass email him to get RP on again?


The Cramer discussions are over at

http://forum.thedailyshow.com/tds/bo...=episode_14036

I posted an admittedly inarticulate attempt at imploring TDS to look into the Fed.  Heck, if the real 4th estate won't do it, at least the comedians can.

----------


## damania

Cramer got outed with that shady strategy video that someone out. They no longer want Cramer. Cramer went on the defensive by appearing on all the different tv/cable shows.

Cramer didn't want to go on the Daily Show but he knew he had to, to try to quell the critiscm to keep his show. Unfortunately, his worst fears came through and he was exposed.

It appears that Jon Stewart is really peeved off on this issue. He probably lost half is 401k value.

----------


## Dripping Rain

> Cramer got outed with that shady strategy video that someone out. They no longer want Cramer. Cramer went on the defensive by appearing on all the different tv/cable shows.
> 
> Cramer didn't want to go on the Daily Show but he knew he had to, to try to quell the critiscm to keep his show. Unfortunately, his worst fears came through and he was exposed.
> 
> It appears that Jon Stewart is really peeved off on this issue. He probably lost half is 401k value.


good point
me also thinks Stewart or probably his close family lost money in their 401ks
but it isnt the first time Stewart destroyed a media personality. Stewart destroyed Tucker Carlson and some other guy by taking over their own show and making them look like fools

----------


## damania

> Stewart destroyed Tucker Carlson and some other guy by taking over their own show and making them look like fools


Not like this. This really hit home to him.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> This was too easy. The network heads told Cramer to go out and fall on his sword 'for the team'.


Clearly yes, though Stewart's points were devastating nonetheless. His basic point about the news media pulling their punches when it comes to their establishment sponsors applies to other aspects of the media. E.g., when was the last time a newspaper took a scathing look at the real estate brokerage industry? Not a chance, so long as a major chunk of the papers' advestising revenue comes from housing ads. Ditto for Hollywood ever being seriously critical of Israeli policy, etc., etc.

----------


## rational thinker

Yeah, it was brutal.  And awesome!

----------


## nobody's_hero

I thought it was pretty funny when they rolled the "Mad Money" promo clip. The irony was hilarious.

I think Jon Stewart comes out of his liberal shell and almost takes a libertarian approach. He actually suggested a few times that CNBC had the power and the knowledge to expose these companies. 

Hell, he's right. If we had a decent mass media network to explore the market and expose the fraud, we wouldn't need government regulation. Instead, all we've got is a "free" press (MSM).

----------


## liberalnurse

> Cramer got outed with that shady strategy video that someone out. They no longer want Cramer. Cramer went on the defensive by appearing on all the different tv/cable shows.
> 
> Cramer didn't want to go on the Daily Show but he knew he had to, to try to quell the critiscm to keep his show. Unfortunately, his worst fears came through and he was exposed.
> 
> It appears that Jon Stewart is really peeved off on this issue. He probably lost half is 401k value.


Actually, he said at the end that his 76 y/o mother thought long term investment was was the way to go and piff, gone.  I wathched the unedited version, all 3 parts, and thought it was pretty brutal.  Man, I'm just beyond outraged.  I don't even know how to put it into words.  Consumed comes to mind.

----------


## The One

I've been trying to figure out how anyone could watch this and think it wasn't that bad for Cramer.  I just watched the unedited version that was posted online, and now I understand.  It doesn't have quite the same impact as the version they cut for time.  That one had all the real hard-core slams crammed into a short period of time, making it seem more brutal.

----------


## raiha

Cramer's voice becomes keeps going up an octave with each new confrontation..until it becomes a squeak.
The Court Jesters of old used to be the ones to keep the king in the loop about what was REALLY going on using cleverness and wit to communicate. Comedians (good ones) probably are more likely to wake the sleeping masses (the people) than bi-polar people like Alex Jones.

----------


## damania

Cramer reminds of those nerdy, cowardice, corrupt, greedy, aggressive, top of the class scamsters who know they are doing something fishy and think of ways to rationalize the oppositions arguments to make everyone, including themselves, feel right.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

> usually never a youtube of the original broadcast.  The FULL interview including the edited stuff for commericals can be seen at:
> 
> thedailyshow.com
> 
> *currently they are putting it up, probably won't be on until tomorrow morning.
> 
> **def. watch it though.  Hilarious, but akward to watch sort of, interview.  Cramer got nailed, lets put it that way (granted its stewarts show and audience).


good god!  that must have been torture for cramer. i have seen the clip he was pulling from. he didnt show the part where cramer admits to moving 5 million around to create gains in other places.  either way, wow!

----------


## satchelmcqueen

> Why don't we mass email him to get RP on again?


done!

----------


## He Who Pawns

I give Cramer credit for taking his lumps like a man.

He said some dumb things with that whole business about manipulating the market and he took his drubbing with (at least a little) dignity.

Let's move on.

----------


## voytechs

Here we go. The daily show, Cramer interview: Part 1, Part 2, Part 3

----------


## purplechoe

> Cramer reminds of those nerdy, cowardice, corrupt, greedy, aggressive, top of the class scamsters who know they are doing something fishy and think of ways to rationalize the oppositions arguments to make everyone, including themselves, feel right.


He reminds me of Ellsworth Toohey.

----------


## itshappening

Cramer just tells people what you want to hear, he puts out all sorts of conflicting messages and says like "I WARNED PEOPLE!" 

he was a shameless pumper of the stock market and he was critical of the Fed for not bailing out enough !

----------


## raiha

> He said some dumb things with that whole business about manipulating the market and he took his drubbing with (at least a little) dignity.
> 
> Let's move on.


I dunno about that. Being a little bit corrupt is like being a little bit pregnant. You either are or you aren't! No rationalizations. Corrupt people deserve all the contempt they get. I'm not convinced he is a prodigal son.

----------


## DFF

If CNBC fires Cramer, they'll just replace him with another con artist. I say let the $#@! stay with conditionalities placed upon him, like a scrolling ticker on "Mad Money" which tracks Cramer's good picks Vs his bad ones, and quarterly updates on their performance. But more importantly are conditionatlites on the entire network. CNBC must stop the bull$#@! corporate propaganda - period. Giving Rick Santelli his own show would be a great start.

----------


## purplechoe

I never watch Mad Money but made a point to today to see if he says anything about what happened yesterday and that's all he said...

"Crazy Cramer dodges any mention of Jon Stewart interview"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tGDRQsfdf8

----------


## purplechoe

"Obama Press Secretary Robert Gibbs on Stewart-Cramer 'discussion' from The Daily Show"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szbdEgDnmp4

----------


## buck000

> "Crazy Cramer dodges any mention of Jon Stewart interview"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tGDRQsfdf8


Thanks for that.  "Back to business as usual."  Well, there you have it. 

We need to have more than RP on TDS.  We need to have Schiff or Griffin or Rockwell or someone similar and Bernanke, duking it out...

----------


## BlackTerrel

Now that Obama is elected is Stewart going to avoid going after the power players in DC and focus on cable news guys?

Cramer is a monkey who jumps around and talks about stocks on CNBC.  A channel no one barely watches.  Is he really the person to go after?

----------

